# French Vanilla Coffee Creamer??



## Little Moon (Dec 29, 2007)

I am totally addicted to the stuff, and would love a recipe to make some from my goat milk. Does anyone have a recipe to make this stuff?

Thanks,
Anne


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

FRENCH VANILLA COFFEE CREAMER

1 (14 oz) can sweetened condensed milk (regular, low fat, or fat free)
1 1/2 cups milk (or reconstituted fat free milk)
1 tablespoon vanilla extract

Combine all ingredients in a blender and blend well. Or, shake ingredients together in a jar until well blended.

Store in the refrigerator. Will keep for approximately two weeks.

VARIATIONS:

Add specialty flavor syrups (like Torani) or:

FOR CHOCOLATE ALMOND COFFEE CREAMER:
Add 1 to 2 tablespoons unsweetened cocoa powder and 1 tsp almond extract

FOR ORANGE CAPPUCCINO COFFEE CREAMER:
Add 1 teaspoon almond extract and 1/2 teaspoon orange extract

FOR AMARETTO COFFEE CREAMER:
Add 1/2 teaspoon cinnamon and 1 teaspoon almond extract

FOR CHOCOLATE TRUFFLE MINT COFFEE CREAMER:
3 tablespoons unsweetened cocoa powder and 1 teaspoon peppermint extract.

Adapted from various online sources
MSG URL: http://www.recipelink.com/msgid/1425474


----------



## Little Moon (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks Sondra. I will start experimenting right away. :biggrin

Anne


----------

